# Gear Vendors Under/overdrive Unit



## TennesseeOutback1 (Feb 1, 2008)

I am a newbie to Outbackers but not to forums. I did a search but didn't find anything on this topic. If there is discussion elsewhere point in that direction and delete this thread....

Now then...

I've known about this company for a long time. But I was thinking the other day of ways to improve my MPG and ran across their website. I've read some testimonials on it. One said he used it for towing and gained 24% on fuel economy. This unit splits the gears in 1/2.

Here's a link to what the gears would end up being for my truck. I have the 2500 HD 6.0L w/ 410 Gears and the 4L80E transmission.

I am just about possitive this would help in gas mileage and with towing our 31RQS Outback.

Anyone else have any experience with them or other such units.

Comments/suggestiongs welcome!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Might be a new topic, never seen it here. I have heard of them. Reads and sounds comvincing. I wonder if anyone knows anyone with real experience with one.

John


----------



## TennesseeOutback1 (Feb 1, 2008)

tdvffjohn said:


> Might be a new topic, never seen it here. I have heard of them. Reads and sounds comvincing. I wonder if anyone knows anyone with real experience with one.
> 
> John


Same here John. I've read nothing but great things about it but would like to hear from someone with actual experience.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

I had one (it was in the sub when I bought it) in my old 1988 suburban 6.2l 3/4 ton 4x4 th400 and yes it had better mileage. But if I had to buy one the and recoup the cost of the OD to the price of fuel to how long you keep the truck. You would have to keep the truck past the life of the engine for it to payoff. James


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Yeah but it still would be neat to have all those gears......another toy.


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

It will probably help your towing quite a bit but I doubt the mileage savings will justify the cost. The best way to justify the expense is if it keeps you from buying a new tow vehicle. Then the cost doesn't seem so bad. I looked at the gear ratios that you would have with the unit and it looks similar to the new 6 speed automatic on the new trucks and people say it helps the towing and mileage.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

These things are very popular in the other world I delve into - hotrods. We use gearvendors to allow us to take our hotrods to the track then cruise home at a leisurely rpm with our 4.10's and the 70's era 3spd TorqueFlite transmissions. When you have 15k (or more) in a race motor dropped in a car that you like to go cruising in and the next day you hop over to the track and crack off some low 11's, one of these overdrives can be an attractive option. I wouldn't put one in my tow vehicle to improve mpg. Change your gears to put the fat part of your engines' torque curve at your desired towing speed and you will be better off. You will save a few thousand in the process.

-CC


----------



## TennesseeOutback1 (Feb 1, 2008)

I brought the truck brand new a little over a year ago. I wanting a diesel but I just couldn't afford another $10k for the truck. For that kind of money I can buy alot of gas. I figured $3000 is alot better than going out and trying to trade for a diesel and be all upside down just for towing the camper. I thought this would be something that would better my pulling and MPG.


----------

